# RIP Iwata Banner!



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

May he rest in pixelated peace.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

The president of nintendo died yesterday I believe, Satoru Iwata. Really sad really.


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

OH JESUS WHY ;n;


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

It's to honor the memory of Satoru Iwata who Passed away.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

There's a big thread on it at the nintendo treehouse.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Our millions or hours spent playing his games will never be forgotten.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

Kirby scared the **** out of me when I refreshed BTF.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Kirby scared the **** out of me when I refreshed BTF.



Why you don't like kirbs


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

i have to try and stop myself from crying now because its the middle of class :,)


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

Heh...sad he can't have a extra life like Mario.
May Mario drop the flag down for him.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 13, 2015)

The banner is paying tribute to a great soul who we have lost this past weekend.
Satoru Iwata has passed away.
He was the president and CEO of Nintendo.
Those "various pixel things" you see on the banner are characters from video games he has worked on(Kirby, Ness, and Balloon Fight guy).

:'')


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Wait what it's the middle of class? It's only like 10 pm



Kirby is like my favorite character of all time, it's so sad to see the creator of him gone now.


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

Now The banner updated & Stale cupcakes is playing inside my house.
Heh..Gonna cry a river, I just still can't believe It.


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

Javocado said:


> The banner is paying tribute to a great soul who we have lost this past weekend.
> Satoru Iwata has passed away.
> He was the president and CEO of Nintendo.
> Those "various pixel things" you see on the banner are characters from video games he has worked on(Kirby, Ness, and Balloon Fight guy).
> ...



Yeah, he just added that. Unfortunately it doesn't explain why kibry has to be so frickin horrofic


Spoiler: Look how cool he is!











Control yourself ladies!

RIP Satoru Iwata

- - - Post Merge - - -



Forek said:


> Wait what it's the middle of class? It's only like 10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Kirby is like my favorite character of all time, it's so sad to see the creator of him gone now.



There are 24 timezones on this earth, you know that right?

It 10am were I live right now.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Yeah, he just added that. Unfortunately it doesn't explain why kibry has to be so frickin horrofic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look how cool he is!
> ...



Yes i know that, i was gonna edit my post to say what timezone would it be the middle of class but oh well


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2015)

Iwata did not create Kirby, that would be Sakurai of Smash Bros fame. That said, he started at HAL Laboratory which developed many of the original Kirby games.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> Iwata did not create Kirby, that would be Sakurai of Smash Bros fame. That said, he started at HAL Laboratory which developed many of the original Kirby games.



Ohh I didn't know that i thought HAL lab created kirbs, my mistake but they did create almost every other kirbs game so yeah.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2015)

Poor Iwata.  May he rest in peace.  

Wait, so who is going to take over as President of Nintendo now that Iwata's gone?  I'm scared...


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Poor Iwata.  May he rest in peace.
> 
> Wait, so who is going to take over as President of Nintendo now that Iwata's gone?  I'm scared...



I'm *SURE* They'll come up with something, Don't worry.


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Poor Iwata.  May he rest in peace.
> 
> Wait, so who is going to take over as President of Nintendo now that Iwata's gone?  I'm scared...



That's quite the interesting discussion on its own. Don't think now is the best time for it though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2015)

Justin said:


> That's quite the interesting discussion on its own. Don't think now is the best time for it though.



Agreed.  For now let's mourn the loss of one of the gaming world's biggest geniuses ; ;

EDIT: May we all remember him by playing his many works come to life


----------



## himeki (Jul 13, 2015)

can they alect me kthxbye


----------



## device (Jul 13, 2015)

why are kirby and ness looking happy you'd think that tbt would be sad for iwata's death but i guess not


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P Iwata Thank you for the amazing games


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

I PMed the mod about making a banner and asked around for one to be made. Thanks whoever made it, he deserves it.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in pixelated peace, you Japanese God.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

View attachment 133077


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace Iwata! You are my hero! We will never forget you!


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

"Video games are meant to be just 
one thing. Fun. Fun for everyone." -- Satoru Iwata.


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 133077



This is such a beautiful work of art to honor him

- - - Post Merge - - -

May the angels carry him on their wings.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 13, 2015)

So sad... RIP Mr. Iwata. Thank you for your contribution to the industry.


----------



## Curry (Jul 13, 2015)

Mr. Iwata is such an influential and unique person. This world has lost a truly great and gifted man.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 13, 2015)

he was such a great person 

I mean, like, when the wii u wasn't doing well he cut his own salary, he did all those crazy commercials and directs to make us laugh

I'm at a loss for words 
Thank you Iwata


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 13, 2015)

he was way too young to go ;_;


----------



## toddishott (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm completely heartbroken. The banner is making my cry just knowing that the man who created or helped or designed or programmed my favorite games of all time is gone. ;_;


----------



## Mash (Jul 13, 2015)

He was agreat man, and I will miss him. R.I.P.


----------

